# Solved: Limited Connectivity



## spazman5656

Hi. I have windows vista ultimate and it won't connect to the internet. The other computer I have is running windows xp and can connect fine. My vista machine says that I have limited connectivity and that I am connected to the network just not the internet. It was working a few days ago but then it just quit. I tried eveything I could think of. I tried running a spyware scanner, I tried uninstalling the networking drivers, and I tryed to do a system restore to the last day I can remember the internet working. It still says that I have limited connectivity. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## etaf

can you provide details of how connected, router/modem and type USB LAN wireless

post an ipconfig /all
ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## spazman5656

Yeah I am connected through a ethernet cable to a wireless router that is connected to my cable modem. The other desktop computer I have is also connected this way and can still get to the internet and I have a laptop that can get to the internet through wireless. My ipconfig info is:


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Master-Vista

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-61-22-40-7F

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cdfa:181a:733d:a8d8%9(Preferred) 

Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.168.216(Preferred) 

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134221153

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled



Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4072FBC1-1CD8-45AB-B255-9C5DC30559D5}

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.168.216%10(Preferred) 

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## pcrepairguy

The 169.254.168.216 IP address indicates the router is not giving that PC an IP. Unplug the power to the modem and router. Turn off all your PCs. Plug in the modem and wait about 5 minutes then plug in the router and wait about two minutes. Make sure not to mix up those power cables or you risk damaging the device! Now turn on your PCs and try to browse the internet.

If the Vista PC still won't connect go to your device manager and right click on your ethernet adapter then left click on prperties. On the advanced tab change the SPEED and DUPLEX to 100mbs full duplex. Try to browse.

If it still won't go try to right click on the adapter, disable it then right click again and enable it.

There are many things you can check in the router and PC but the above are fairly simple and fast to try first.


----------



## spazman5656

Cool, that worked. Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## calculator

Followed all good suggestions. Nothing could possibly take me to the internet. If by any chance my internet card has stopped working, how could I possibly verify that ? 
P.S. using Lynksys W.... something router with Vista Premium Home Edition. Everything is 2months old. The other computer(XP) is working fine. Heeeelp, please!


----------



## etaf

do you have encryption on 
vista can be a pain with WPA or WEP - i just looked at an issue tonight, where new laptop would not connect - took WPA off and it burst into life


----------



## calculator

Vista PC won't go on the Internet even directly through the modem. And no - I don't have WAP or other encryptions ( It's a wired router). And both computers used to work at the beginning and suddenly one day the "Vista" stopped.


----------



## tomthumble

i tried all the above with my vista computer with no avail.

i have no problems with xp computers, i bypassed the router directly to the cable modem.

tried all the settings above. nothing worked

at the moment the computer doesnt see any connection to the modem or internet.

I thought of re-installing vista, but the computer has vista built in and no cd, so we cannot re-install. 

help, is there anything else we can do?


----------



## cmbmedic

Have you tried contacting yourISP? Ihad this problem about a month ago with a brand new Dell. Did everything including replaced modem, but it wasn't until I contacted Dell and they talked me thru reformating that I was then able to go to Verizon and go thru the process of reregistring the account name, password blah blah blah. Iwas then back in business


----------



## tomthumble

no matter what i did, i couldnt solve the issue

until i went and bought a usb wireless receiver.

for only 29.99 you get this , what looks like a usb flash drive, install, and it is a wireless connection.

AND IT WORKS!

i removed the wire to the computer, and it talks to my wireless. 

I think that win vista, for some reason decided that the computer's built in ethernet connection didnt work, or the device stopped working, or vista destroyed it, I dont know, and would not know.

anyways for anyone having the same trouble, try to get another ethernet connection.

thanks for everyone's suggestions


----------



## cmbmedic

Very happy for you; I took me five days to resolve this issue!! Wish me luck: I'm about to switch over from dsl to cable. Hooboy!!


----------



## cj200808

hi i bought a new hp laptop 2day and set it up and then when i tryed to connect to the internet it said that i only had limited conectivity {iam sitting right next to the router} i have gone though all the detailes and setup on the thing but cant find a thing (my desktop is connected to the same router via wire which is also vista premium) plz can anyone help?


----------



## thanks4ursupport

Thanks pcrepairguy 

I had the local only / limited connectivity problem... the 5 minute solution was spot on..

Any thoughts on how or why?

Many thanks


----------



## Lee Le Clercq

I have Vista with a wireless connection and almost every day on start up I get 'limited connectivity' and no internet connection. The solution, and it always seems to work, is once the computer is up and running, take out the power cable to the modem/router for 10secs and then put it back. All fires us nicely and I get an internet connection. It's a pain though having to do this everytime. Any lasting solutions?


----------

